# North Amercian Cities



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, im bored today, so im going to gather up a bunch of North American city Photos. Feel free to add more, enjoy  

Sandy Ground, Anguilla (the main port for Anguilla, small but nice!)








http://flickr.com/photos/susankelleher/504867748/

St Johns, Antigua and Barbuda








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

Oranjestad, Aruba








http://flickr.com/photos/shanestroud/87777347/

Belize City, Belize (really small photo of the city, its really big!)








http://flickr.com/photos/kyheli-photo/427557307/

Nassau, The Bahamas (yes, theres more to the city than that hotel!)








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2429456051/









http://flickr.com/photos/bobindrums/1591271172/

St. George's, Bermuda








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1253911243/

Road Town, British virgin islands








http://flickr.com/photos/jason_coleman/368726952/

George Town, Cayman Islands








http://flickr.com/photos/scarhead101/2325425840/

San Jose, Costa Rica








http://flickr.com/photos/phil_p/1447252107/

Havana, Cuba








http://flickr.com/photos/assun/2316029667/

Roseau, Dominica








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roseau

Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic








http://flickr.com/photos/sublime/1145684522/

San Salvador, El Salvador








http://flickr.com/photos/joanot/2303509927/

Nuuk, Greenland








http://flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/1625765230/









http://flickr.com/photos/nuuk_v_albrechtsen/1780578279/

St. George's, Grenada








http://flickr.com/photos/stevieb/63666610/

Guatemala City, Guatemala








http://flickr.com/photos/carreaub/2304719971/

Basse-Terre, Guadeloupe








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2264624945/

Tegucigalpa, Honduras








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2045623476/

Kingston, Jamaica








http://flickr.com/photos/alexsap/2377877467/

Fort-de-France, Martinique








http://flickr.com/photos/saxonfenken/2076451590/

Willemstad, Netherlands Antilles








http://flickr.com/photos/red1hols/334049763/

Managua, Nicaragua








http://flickr.com/photos/lanicoya_/2252499188/

Panama, Panama








http://flickr.com/photos/artour_a/249207416/

San Juan, Puerto Rico 








http://flickr.com/photos/danhornseth/2334170072/

Gustavia, Barthélemy








http://flickr.com/photos/fred911/145644292/

Basseterre, Saint Kitts and Nevis








http://flickr.com/photos/chennette/69242822/

Castries, Saint Lucia








http://flickr.com/photos/travelinglight/277849896/

Marigot, Saint Martin








http://flickr.com/photos/gadl/305862751/

Saint-Pierre, Saint Pierre and Miquelon








http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G

Kingstown, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines 








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Kingstown.jpg

Port Of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago 








http://flickr.com/photos/mikkorauhala/449280148/

Cockburn town, Turks and Caicos Islands








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/511604180/

Charlotte Amalie, United States Virgin Islands








http://flickr.com/photos/bruinfan/98455949/

I didn't bother with the US, Canada, And Mexico because there's just too many cities there :nuts:
But i guess ill start!

New York








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2309786246/









http://flickr.com/photos/etep/2052452098/

LA








http://flickr.com/photos/daveofcali/406975963/




But like i said, feel free to Add ANY North American city if you'd like


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great collection, nice to see many different cities in a thread. very interesting kay:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks ZZ! Yea i thought it was a good idea to show unknown cities, but i guess nobody 'cept you and me like that because 100 views and you and i are the only ones that have commented :lol:


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Original, creative thread. I love those cities in the Caribbean. I think we could add a picture of Toronto and Mexico City.


----------



## jodelli (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's some I took the last couple of days:



























































































































Caesar's









The new building is about ready.

















Setting up for air races.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pics! Hope everyone resists the urge to haggle and fight over what cities are North American or not!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

a really good thread, nice variety of "north american" cities!


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice thread. kay:


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for gathering these images for us in this thread.


----------



## kevinkagy (Sep 5, 2005)

*edited by Taller, Better
All photos in the Cityscapes section must be credited. Please repost
the pictures with proper credits. 
thank you*


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Great thread, MDguy!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice thread indeed kay: more pics please.....


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, even if they are not in Norte América.
Keep them comming. :cheers:


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

*Columbus, Georgia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hueyatl/1796196591/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/2559720084/in/set-72157605485115870/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_smith/2292932858/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pineapplejellybean/2307654422/



*Rome, Georgia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/grabbingsand/34065634/sizes/o/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2437075688/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/leelefever/312882189/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/byrdnest/238240146/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/guynamedjames/397210264/




*Athens, Georgia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stgrundy/2700324550/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/false_profit65/2105809190/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stgrundy/2700338288/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/caucoin/169687350/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/plasticdollhouse/2345180283/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/jekemp/6151586/



*Waycross, Georgia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/janekeeler/1396429877/in/set-72157602705948030/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/janekeeler/154018951/in/set-72157602705948030/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/janekeeler/154021549/in/set-72057594112859003/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/janekeeler/154021547/in/set-72157602705948030/



*Macon, Georgia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/372228007/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richard_french/2409716088/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2414351717/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktina/2261520294/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktina/2261380744/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktina/2261524616/in/photostream/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/372228010/sizes/o/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You do come up with some great ideas for threads, MDguy! Nice pics all 'round.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, great shots of New York.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok i´ll continue our great tour through Norte América:

Some mexican cities:

Edited by Taller, Better

Why is it in these compilation threads that people post so many photos without
any credits? Please repost with proper credits. Thank you


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

*Cancun:*

Edited by Taller, Better

Why is it in these compilation threads that people post so many photos without
any credits? Please repost with proper credits. Thank you


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

moved to page 2


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I wish all threads were as nicely presented and credited as this one. Would make our job a lot easier! Thank you, everyone! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

*I'll start with North Florida:*

*Destin, FL* (NW panhandle)








http://assuredairportshuttle.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/destin_harbor.264190340_std.jpg

*Panama City Beach, FL*








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/1/122018080_0093326c5e_o.jpg

*Tallahassee, FL*








http://www.aerialsinc.com/images/500x300TLH.jpg

*Lake City, FL* (North Central FL)








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/157/353041072_4ff4fc9666_o.jpg

*Jacksonville, FL* (2nd largest in Florida)








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2222/2232522087_9a56774163_o.jpg

*Saint Augustine, FL* (Oldest city in the United States)








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1315/803030193_0553e0a1bf_o.jpg

*Cedar Key, FL* (NW Central FL)








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1255/1348499830_06e4f2bc04_b.jpg

*Daytona Beach, FL*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2206/2278899040_4fdb739966_b.jpg

*Altamonte Springs, FL*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2291/2040444567_e7a3ffe334_b.jpg

*Orlando, FL* (4th largest city in Florida)








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2155/2042101212_a78d4fe09e_b.jpg

*Lakeland, FL*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2307/2255313357_af8d8b0670_b.jpg

*Tampa, FL* (3rd largest city in FL)








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2386/2135687899_95ec5cddb8_b.jpg

*Clearwater, FL*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2331/2279486711_8cf91020ac_b.jpg

*St. Petersburg, FL*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2091/2338577127_1a2bc2946b_b.jpg


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

*And now for South Florida:

Sarasota, FL*








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/181/375103774_ce8ac31ced_b.jpg

*Fort Myers, FL*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/2513164284_7acef86071_o.jpg

*West Palm Beach, FL*








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/129/410659044_04de254e1f_o.jpg

*Hollywood, FL*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/2530483525_7180d0fd77_b.jpg

*Hallandale Beach, FL*








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/172/399189603_04d5c4081a_b.jpg

*Fort Lauderdale, FL*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/2811847409_36163f339f_b.jpg

*Aventura, FL*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3203/2502751200_e68afddfb8_b.jpg

*Sunny Isles Beach, FL*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3018/2784218261_21838c9ae3_b.jpg

*Miami* (obviously the largest city in Florida and the largest city in the Southeastern U.S.)








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3097/2392688374_ee2c50879a_o.jpg

*Miami Beach, FL*








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1325/969290420_1617abc4a4_o.jpg

*Coral Gables, FL*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2144/2252333883_54464c1315_o.jpg

...and to the very bottom

*Key West, FL*








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1131/590874092_6d75e26f43_o.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Key-west is awesome kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I am definitely following this thread!


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice photo's. Had no idea what some of those Caribbean cities looked like. :cheers:


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Now *Cancún, Quintana Roo*
Pictures taken from several internet pages, not mine.


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

wow!!! North America is such a beautiful continent!!  and im proud of living there!! jajaja


nice collections..


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

North American?...Excuse me, but isn`t North America only, Mexio, US and Canada?...


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> North American?...Excuse me, but isn`t North America only, Mexio, US and Canada?...


no...Greenland and Bermuda are definitely considered North America too.

As far as the Caribbean...I'm really not sure if they are "Central America" or North America. Parts of the Bahamas lie further north than half of Florida so I think they should definitely be considered North America.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

MNiemann said:


> no...Greenland and Bermuda are definitely considered North America too.
> 
> As far as the Caribbean...I'm really not sure if they are "Central America" or North America. Parts of the Bahamas lie further north than half of Florida so I think they should definitely be considered North America.


Yeh, but... Dominican Republic?...Nicaragua...? I don't think so...


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Yeh, but... Dominican Republic?...Nicaragua...? I don't think so...


:bash:
what you talking about man, South America is from Colombia and down to Argentina and Chile!!

North America is all from Greenland, Canada, USA, Mexico all the way down to central America and the Caribbean Area that includes Dominican Republic!!, go to Google and get your facts right !!!


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

The photos are really beautiful, I love caribbean beaches!!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

More cities from Greenland (the architecture and landscapes are amazing). If you painted a bunch of monopoly houses and hotels various colors and placed them on rocks you'd have a typical Greenland town.

*Kulusuk, Greenland*








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/62/198390255_83b3a89ae2_b.jpg

*Qaqortoq, Greenland*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2334/2127346234_ec02f5e686_b.jpg

*Tasiilaq, Greenland*








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/195/524854858_605826e906_b.jpg

*Qaanaaq, Greenland* (all the way at the top!)








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/131/338041188_c2cea1805d_o.jpg

*Upernavik, Greenland*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2296/2465125473_b42e0b233b_o.jpg

*Uummannaq, Greenland*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3210/2769650245_9c70dd502e_b.jpg

*Sisimiut, Greenland*








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1285/1366835064_f0c4daf548_o.jpg

*Maniitsoq, Greenland*








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/37/99029892_6e1f759b33_b.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3109/2781962132_76b1d73f26_b.jpg


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Honestly I think you should change the title of this thread, cause is very confusing for people who really don't know the american continent.
All the countries between México and Colombia belong to Central America, and the islands to Caribbean.
Bye bye.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

More pics of Nuuk (capital of Greenland)









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2162/2129136909_2fce0e1573_b.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2347/2124023454_3279e6a4de_b.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2076/2124018568_6b02161a71_b.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2124016544_aaa0a9fbdc_b.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2214/2041181609_b88e054e34_o.jpg


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

wow that a possible explanation of a massive population growth in greenland in the future


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

nomarandlee said:


> What you mean? Is it in any movies?


The bridges of Madison?!!!...with Clint Eastwood and Meryl Streep...remember?


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

*san miguel de allende, Guanajuato*

pics by marte.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

nice pictures!..i really like that church


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I love the second shot from botton to top. What street is that?...Do you know its name?...I wander if ther are anybody in this world who does not love San Francisco...!


That would be Mission Street, the longest street in the city. It goes from the Embarcadero in downtown, all the way to Daly City at the southern border of SF. It actually continues through Daly City, and then the name changes to El Camino Real, and it then continues all the way to San Jose, which is around 50 miles away. It follows the path of the original trail that connected all of the Spanish missions throughout California.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

MNiemann said:


> Now *this* is an example of what Main Street America should be.


It still exists in many places, but we still need to be vigilant in curtailing shopping centres from our downtowns. They often wipe our 'Main Streets' right off the map. Too many towns in Canada and the USA have suffered this onslaught.

It's good to see 'Main Street, America' alive and well all over the continent though.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

more of *Monterrey* (first pic by silverhawk ...the rest by bees of monterrey)









by *silverhawk*








by* beesofmonterrey*








by *beesofmonterrey*


----------



## PaulP (Oct 30, 2006)

Some pictures of San Francisco I took in March 08...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

San Francisco is really great!


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

as sick as i am of seeing all the san francisco photos...this one is just amazing................omg


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

Speaking of SF, WTF is this? heh. At first I thought it was roller coaster track.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> The bridges of Madison?!!!...with Clint Eastwood and Meryl Streep...remember?


Never sw that move. But nah, that takes place in Madison County, Iowa. This Madison is one state to the northeast in Wisconsin. They aren't that far away though, 3-4 hours perhaps.


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Beautiful Cities!

Please visit my thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=719366


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful


----------



## 1NY (Nov 9, 2007)

AMAZING! JUST AMAZING! What else can i possibly say?!


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's Some Baltimore

Charles village








http://flickr.com/photos/sigrist/2994422274/









http://flickr.com/photos/sigrist/2994424896/









http://flickr.com/photos/sigrist/2993584983/

Bolton Hill








http://flickr.com/photos/snarlingsquirrel/289484898/

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/115/289484906_e76637dfda_o.jpg[/IMG
[url]http://flickr.com/photos/snarlingsquirrel/289484906/[/url]

[IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2406/1951787818_bbddf4d178_o.jpg
http://flickr.com/photos/nelben/1951787818/









http://flickr.com/photos/snarlingsquirrel/289395430/









http://flickr.com/photos/cbustapeck/2381563931/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MDguy said:


> Charles village
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those old houses...


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

DC









http://flickr.com/photos/ncindc/2616738208/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

PaulP said:


>


What is that large white low rise building in the bottom left. It seems to be perched on a rocky ledge. Almost reminds me of the Acropolis.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Zacatecas, México.
Pictures by marte


----------

